#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-10
<gunjin2112> hi
 * Antrax2000 buenos dias compadres!
<Antrax2000> :)
<bobJabba> lol wb Antrax2000 
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
<zakame> hi hi
<bobJabba> hello
<bobJabba> welcome back lol
<zakame> hey
 * Antrax2000 gandang gabi sa lahat ;)
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-11
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
<bobJabba> maliit lang ba talaga ang output ng deja dup when backing up? I tried it out for the first time, mga 15gb+ ang binack up ko. ang output niya are 3 files lang, around 200 bytes each. tama ba yon?
<Terminus> that sounds like unpossible compression.
<bobJabba> weird nga eh
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-12
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Antrax2000 mano kay sir bob :) buenos dias!
<SamhainXIII> Andito ba si echo2knight?
<Jucato> oi SamhainXIII!
<Jucato> parang wala akong nakikita
<SamhainXIII> Oi! Musta?
<Jucato> ok lang. eto buhay pa haha :)
<Jucato> kaw?
<SamhainXIII> Ah. Hehehe! Baka lang iba ang nick niya dito at sa UF.
<SamhainXIII> OK lang naman. Ganito pa din, ermitanyo pa din. Hahaha!
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> echo2knight parang pamilyar ung handle. bago lang ba sya sa UF?
<SamhainXIII> Well, it depends on what "bago" means to you. Hahaha!
<SamhainXIII> Seriously, hindi naman. Nauna ako ng konti pero matagal na din nagpopost yun dun.
<Jucato> haha sige hindi ko na tatanungin :D
<Jucato> hm ... wala akong mahagilap masyadong info
<Jucato> (stalker mode)
<Jucato> ah mukhang Echo2Knight nick nya
<SamhainXIII> Naku, stalker mode. Parang wala kang magawa ngayon ah. Sa pagkakaalala ko, masyado kang busy sa mga programming.
<Jucato> ah teka teka!
<Jucato> haha naka EB ko na ata to
<Jucato> release party
<Jucato> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/07/05/%23ubuntu-ph.html 2008 dude! hahaha
<Jucato> yeah stalker mode ftw! hahah
<SamhainXIII> Hahaha!
<Jucato> ah hindi. the EB after
<Jucato> pero parang pamilyar. ewan ko
<SamhainXIII> Buti pa kayo, nakakaattend ng mga EB
<SamhainXIII> Ako, laging wala sa tiyempo.
<SamhainXIII> Sayang nga, hindi tayo nagkita nung kaisa-isang EB na napuntahan ko nun sa Podium.
<Jucato> hehe yeah. sayang
<Jucato> mukhang hindi registered ang nick nya, so wala akong idea kung kelan sya huling nag login
<SamhainXIII> Yaan mo na. PM ko na lang siya dun sa susunod. Kairita lang kasi Net ngayon at papatay-patay.
<Jucato> anong linya ba?
<Jucato> SamhainXIII: nakita mo na ba ung video ni Knightlust na special mention ka? :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-13
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Antrax2000 grabe naunahan ako!
<bobJabba> LOL
<bobJabba> kung sinu-sino kasi mga ka-chat mo sa PM kaya di ka alert! lol
<Antrax2000> may kino configure lng sir...
<bobJabba> sige na nga :P
<Antrax2000> lol
<bobJabba> ano na namang magic yan?
<bobJabba> arscariosus: 
<bobJabba> arscariosus: samahan mo naman kami. search for LinuxShack on FB :D
<nhatz> waaaaaazzzzzzaaaaaaa
<Antrax2000> nhatz: welcome!
<nhatz> yo 
<Antrax2000> tanjo?
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<bobJabba> good evening
<zeroseven0183> Konting hintay pa sa release
<zeroseven0183> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<bobJabba> sa fb may posts na sila na Happy Release Day lol
<zeroseven0183> Excited
<zeroseven0183> sa #ubuntu-release-party kulitan lang ng mga tao
<zeroseven0183> Panay ang saway ng moderator sa mga nagpopost ng download link hehehe
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> mag-u-update ka ba pagla-release?
<bobJabba> pagka*
<zeroseven0183> Ahhhmmmmm.... Nope :-)
<zeroseven0183> Not yet
<zeroseven0183> Magdadownload lang and magsi-seed muna
<bobJabba> ako I'll update my netbook (10.04 LTS) with the next LTS na lang, kung tumagal ang netbook ko ng ganun katagal haha
<bobJabba> as for my desktop I'm still thinking if I'll keep my 11.04 or also change it to 10.04... got an opinion about my desktop?
<zeroseven0183> I haven't stick to LTS versions for a very long time. The last time ko nagtagal ay yung sa 8.04 
<zeroseven0183> siguro I'll do the same with 12.04
<zeroseven0183> * when 12.04 comes out next year
<zeroseven0183> pero in my opinion LTS talaga
<bobJabba> ako I'm a newbie kaya the first chance I got to use LTS I took it, dito yun sa netbook :)
<zeroseven0183> depende rin sa gamit mo sa desktop
<zeroseven0183> Para saan ba?
<bobJabba> pero diba 3 years ang LTS? so dapat ang next is 13.04?
<zeroseven0183> Ano bang ginagawa ng desktop mo?
<zeroseven0183> every 2 years
<bobJabba> desktop ko naka dualboot kasi for games lol and before I started using Linux for web dev/graphic design din.
<zeroseven0183> Latest na yata ng LTS ngayon ay 10.04.3
<zeroseven0183> I see
<bobJabba> ah 2 years pala, sorry
<zeroseven0183> Wow graphics design
<zeroseven0183> Unless you really have fun reasons upgrading from one Ubuntu version to another, I suggest stick ka sa LTS
<bobJabba> hehe Photoshop... sarap gamitin, but enjoy din ako sa coding
<zeroseven0183> How about GIMP?
<bobJabba> ah good point
<bobJabba> I also have GIMP on my desktop and even here on my netbook pero sinasanay ko pa sarili ko
<bobJabba> sa Photoshop kasi di ko na kelangan tumingin alam ko na kung saan ang tools and keyboard shortcuts... sa GIMP hinahanap ko pa... so I need more time hehe
<bobJabba> also naka ready na Inkscape sa machines ko
<bobJabba> para ma-inspire gumamit ng GIMP I surf the web for work done using GIMP, ganda... pwede lumaban sa Photoshop
<zeroseven0183> I wish magaling din ako sa multimedia hehehe
<bobJabba> madaming tutorials sa net. ako self-study lang
<bobJabba> naalala ko kaya ko gusto mag-Photoshop dahil kay Silicon Toad (taas kamay ng mga matatanda lol)
<zeroseven0183> Old school
<zeroseven0183> Dito ka lang ba sa Pinas?
<bobJabba> yes sir
<zeroseven0183> Saan?
<bobJabba> ngayon ko lang ulit naalala na naging curious ako sa Photoshop because of ST... wow
<bobJabba> south of the metro. ikaw, saan?
<zeroseven0183> Laguna
<bobJabba> magkalapit lang pala tayo
<bobJabba> cavite ako
<zeroseven0183> May nakilala ka na bang ibang Ubuntu users dyan sa Cavite?
<bobJabba> isa nakilala ko sa RootCon forum...
<bobJabba> tas may nakilala ako via this channel na taga laguna din
<bobJabba> na ang dami niyang tinuturo sa akin about linux
<zeroseven0183> That's good
<zeroseven0183> Sino?
<zeroseven0183> Si Jucato ba yan? :-)
<bobJabba> tas meron akong friend an recently lang nag-install ng ubuntu dahil sa work niya
<Jucato> po?
<bobJabba> no, si GreenCloud
<bobJabba> lol Jucato 
<zeroseven0183> hahaha nagising
<zeroseven0183> Sir Sorry
<zeroseven0183> natutulog ka yata
<Jucato> hindi. nagdudugo lang mata :)
<bobJabba> yung friend ko na biglang nagpatulong mag-install ng Ubuntu dahil sa work is from Laguna din
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> yung friend ko kasi work niya international, medyo 24/7 on-call siya dapat
<bobJabba> tipong anytime sasabihan siya na "GO! Lipad ka sa bansang ito!"
<bobJabba> eh natatakot siya baka makuha laptop niya sa airport dahil naka Windoze
<bobJabba> so nagpalit siya to Ubuntu, sabi ko sa kanya download and install 10.04 LTS :D
<zeroseven0183> Naka, sana nilagyan na lang nya ng chain tapos nakakabit sa pantalon nya hehehe
<bobJabba> and nakapost sa Ubuntu-PH FB ang text msg niya when he used Ubuntu for the first time
<bobJabba> ops, wrong window ka yata? sino yang ka-chat mo? LOL
<zeroseven0183> Eto Prey, pwede http://preyproject.com/
<bobJabba> ok checking
<bobJabba> ok ito ah
<bobJabba> ginagamit mo?
<bobJabba> about sa laptop ng friend ko, baka daw kasi hindi siya maalisin for using pirated software
<bobJabba> paalisin*
<zeroseven0183> I see. Installing Ubuntu is a good move
<bobJabba> yeah
<zeroseven0183> at baka mahuli pa siya sa ibang bansa
<zeroseven0183> Anyway, mamaya na lang ulit ako magonline. Dinnertime na
<Jucato> zeroseven0183: san ka sa laguna?
<zeroseven0183> Santa Rosa
<zeroseven0183> Nakalimutan mo na ako Jucato?
<Jucato> ay oo nga hahah
<zeroseven0183> Isumbong kita kay Professor JTE
<Jucato> teka untog ko lang sarili ko sa pader
<bobJabba> LOL
<zeroseven0183> Hahaha
<Jucato> <p>sige mag dinner ka muna</p>
<zeroseven0183> Tumatanda ka na
<Jucato> <span>sakit na mata ko</span>
<zeroseven0183> naiintindihan ko naman yun
<bobJabba> lol bakit may html tags?
<Jucato> bata pa ako. patubo pa nga lang buhok ko
<zeroseven0183> hahahhaa
<Jucato> bobJabba: kasi dyan dumudugo mata ko
<bobJabba> hahaha anong site ang ginagawa mo?
<zeroseven0183> Alright, sige iwan ko muna kayong dalawa
<zeroseven0183> Tomorrow na lang ulit or later
<Jucato> sa work ng ate ko. WYSIWYG kasi gamit
<bobJabba> ok see you later zeroseven0183 
<Jucato> ung output .. parang isinuka ng kung ano
<Jucato> bye zeroseven0183. pakabusog ka
<bobJabba> naku sakit nga sa mata yan
<Jucato> @_@
<butiki`> Jucato: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<Jucato> whoa!
<Jucato> @coffee
<butiki`> Jucato: Error: "coffee" is not a valid command.
<bobJabba> lol
<Jucato> you're not the butiki I knew T_T
<Jucato> masunuring bata ung sinauang butiki
<Jucato> mga 5 years ago
<Jucato> hahaha
<bobJabba> lol
<Jucato> bukas nyo pa masisilayan ang bagong Ubuntu
<Jucato> unless mag hihintay ka hanggang 1:00 a.m.
<bobJabba> lol oo nga naman
<bobJabba> but di ako masyado interested kasi LTS ang gusto ko :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> so next year ka pa
<bobJabba> haha yeah
<bobJabba> ikaw ba mag-u-upgrade ka to 11.10?
<Jucato> wala na akong i-uupgrade ;)
<Jucato> haha ako naman lalayas para mag dinner
<Jucato> :P
<bobJabba> ok man talk to you later
<bobJabba> teka what do you mean wala ka nang i-uupgrade? :D
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
 * Antrax2000 naunahan n naman ako :/
<bobJabba> :D
* Jucato changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ubuntu-ph.org || http://ph.ubuntuforums.org || https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team || http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph || Ubuntu 11.10 out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes (some music at http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ ) || When's the Oneiric Release Party?
<Jucato> HOORD (Happy Oneiric Oncelet Release Day)!
<Jucato> enjoy
* Jucato changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ubuntu-ph.org || http://ph.ubuntuforums.org || https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team || http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph || Ubuntu 11.10 out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes (some music at http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ ) || Take the tour: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/# || When's the Oneiric Release Party?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-14
<Nhatz> waaaaaaazzzzzzaaaaaaa
<bobJabba> wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> Good morning
<bobJabba> morning
<zeroseven0183> seeding
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<zeroseven0183> tambay mode like everyone else
<bobJabba> haha
<bobJabba> naka 10.04 ka ba?
<Nhatz> seeding....
<zeroseven0183> Salamat Nhatz, kaya naman pala naging mabilis ang download ko hehehe
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
<Antrax2000> balita sir...
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
 * bobJabba mano sa 2 kamay ni Antrax2000 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-15
<zeroseven0183> zakame: Did you get the directions from Makati to Paseo de Santa Rosa ? Was it clear enough?
<Antrax2000> :D
<kidsodateless> atlast! i'm back
<Secluded1> hello po
<Secluded1> may tao ba rito?
<Secluded1> :D
<Secluded1> tanong lang, pwede ba i-enable ang desktop cube sa ubuntu 11.10?
<Secluded1> mga tulog ata mga tao ngaun hehehe
<bobJabba> what's a good python ide? I'm trying to learn :/
<Jucato> (the interactive interpreter/command line :P)
<bobJabba> have mercy lol
<Jucato> only half-joking :)
<Jucato> the interpreter isn't something you should be afraid of ;)
<Jucato> maybe you could have a look at IPython (no, not iPython or an Apple app :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-16
<zeroseven0183> kidsodateless
<zeroseven0183> Ayos ba?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-08
<PilGrim4> ;)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-12
<PilGrim4> hi everyone!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-14
<CasCade2> ;P
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-10
<pusakat> greets peeps.
<pusakat> any pointers on configging globe huawei dongle connectivity on bootup? networkmanager not desired.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-11
<nhaz> gandang hapon po
#ubuntu-ph 2016-10-10
<techmagus-otg> Hey Jucato, guess who. Haha
#ubuntu-ph 2018-10-11
<hashrack> maayong hapon
<hashrack> maayong hapon
